
Ask HN: How to access my bank account using Open Banking? - fyfy18
My bank (in the UK) has recently switched to Open Banking &#x2F; PSD2 and switched off their old API. I was using their API to access transaction data and feed that into various scripts to automate some of my accounting.<p>They suggested I can use Yapily (https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.yapily.com&#x2F;) in some cases, but the documentation for that says I need to be FCA registered. All I want is an API for my bank account, not the bank account of anyone else.<p>Am I missing something here?
======
Nextgrid
You are not missing anything - open banking is a sham. It’s designed to offer
the illusion of choice while in reality only the big players have the
resources to go through the FCA certification process.

You could try using TrueLayer (which is FCA certified) as a proxy.
Alternatively, switch to a bank like Starling or Monzo which allow you to
create an access token for your own account.

